

HN new startup feedback: Taskforce - collaborative task manager - maccman
http://taskforceapp.com/

======
daveschappell
I've seen so many "collaborative task managers" -- I doubt that the tool is
the problem. More the fact that people don't like to do this type of tracking,
reporting, etc.

~~~
kristiandupont
I am often tempted to make my own. I am held back by the fact that there are
so many out there and I am unable to articulate what is wrong with them
exactly. Which leads me to believe that I am not really looking for that kind
of tool - I just think that I am.

------
bdickason
Nice one! I'd like a bit more description on the screenshots - I could tell
there was an iphone app and something added to gmail, but a quick tagline like
'Manage tasks through your inbox' could be nicer :)

~~~
camcaine
I agree some more text under the headline would be good, as at first I wasn't
sure specifically what I could gain from this, compared to the plethora of
task mangers out there.

------
d0m
I stayed 30 seconds of the page and I didn't really understand what taskforce
could do for me as a developer. Here's what I think it does.. maybe it will
help you make the main page clearer for others.

First, I'm not sure if it's a mac application, iphone app, gmail app.. all of
them?

Second, in the gmail screenshot, there's a kind of window on top of the email,
does it look actually like this? Is it the application that parse the email..?
I didn't get it.

Third, what's the flow of the operations..? I mean, I register.. is it an app
I download or a web app? Then, I create a project.. and I add other developper
in it? How they join and use my project to view tasks?

Fourth, say I don't use my email to assign task to other developpers, what
taskforce does differently?

As you see, I'm a bit perplex about what taskforce does :D

------
kevinskii
Please focus on expanding your website's information. What is Taskforce,
exactly? What are some of specific features that make it better than every
other task manager out there? These are key questions that should be addressed
right off the bat. Right now users are forced to go through a registration and
evaluation process just to learn the answers, and most people (including me)
won't bother.

Also, please be careful with hyperbole: it's unlikely that Taskforce will
actually save "hours per day" on something that most people perceive as taking
only minutes per day.

This criticism is well intended, and I wish you the best of success.

------
mmelin
Something I think would be very useful: recurring tasks that allow anyone in
the company/team to complete them, or with round-robin assignment. Would be
used for those things that have to be done but nobody wants to do them.

~~~
cangrande
That's a good idea. I regularly see people just dropping stuff they don't want
to do. One could just create a simple algorithm to work through say a client
services team.

------
Housam79
I really like the Chrome extension! Look forward to seeing it on my cell too.
Things.app is too specific, this looks a little more collaborative.

------
aik
The slideshow on the front page could be much more effective. With the speed
of the transitions and smallness of everything in the pictures, I feel I
didn't get a good representation of what the product does. I think it might be
helpful to have a short product description (more than 'making work easier' -
very ambiguous) in a large font above or below the slideshow.

------
samratjp
I would like to see #twitter style hashes that could be easy to use in the
updates. Also, this hashing may be helpful with any medium communication. For
example, if there were to be a posterous style update let's say via email with
a #subject, Taskforce can perhaps automagically bring up relevant emails
re:#project. Just a wild thought :-)

------
maccman
HN people can sign up at: <http://taskforceapp.com/register>

~~~
nemoel
Finally a solution to task mgt and email integration that makes sense!! Thank
you task force team!! I like the chrome extension - wondering when I'll be
able to get it on my desktop (windows user). Oh and btw I love the user
interface.

------
mgcreed
the mac app won't launch for me

~~~
mmelin
It doesn't launch from the within the .dmg, but it starts if you put it in
/Applications (at least for me)

~~~
krav
That works, but launching the application gives me a swirl that hangs forever.

~~~
maccman
The hanging swirl should be fixed. Thanks for the feedback.

